# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Nooit gemenstrueerd
Toen ik op mijn 17de nog niet menstrueerde, zijn we naar de gyn geweest voor onderzoek. Alles leek normaal, maar heb een hormonaal probleem. Heb altijd schrik gehad dat ik geen kinderen zou kunnen krijgen. De ene dokter zei 'het is geen probleem', de andere zei 'je zal hulp nodig hebben' (wat hij hiermee precies bedoelt, weet ik ook niet). Na het eerste grondige onderzoek ben ik met de pil begonnen. Ik heb een driefase-pil waar ik nooit problemen heb mee gehad. Ik ben sinsdien wel 10 kg bijkomen, maar durf het niet volledig aan de pil wijten.
Sinds een 2 a 3 maanden krijg ik plotse hevige buik- en rugsteken. Het kan soms dagen, weken uitblijven en soms heb ik het bijna dagelijks. Soms is het een kwartier, soms een hele dag. Aangezien mijn 'complexe' situatie werd ik al snel ongerust. Maar echo vertelde dat niets mis is met baarmoeder, eierstokken,... Maar het zou mijn darmen kunnen zijn (spastische darm misschien) of het zou te maken hebben met mijn hormonen (die hun evenwicht niet vinden)
Ik ben 25 en begin eerlijk gezegd toch aan kinderen te denken. Ik heb nog heel veel schrik dat het niet voor mij weggelegd is. Is er misschien nog iemand die nooit uit zichzelf menstrueerde en toch kinderen heeft gekregen??

alleszins dank voor elke reactie
groetjes en nog een fijn eindejaar

----------

ik zal ook nooit menstrueren want ik heb geen barmoeder.
ik hoop wel dat er in de toekomst mogelijkheden zijn om kinderen te krijgen.veel succes overal mee en groetjes van dana

----------

Als ik je goed begrijp hebben ze je onlangs dus voor de tweede keer naar huis gestuurd met wat vage onduidelijke algemene antwoorden.
Je blijft op deze manier vreselijk in onzekerheid en ik geef je groot gelijk als je wilt weten hoe het nou eigenlijk zit. Angst en onzekerheid zijn dikwijls veel slopender dan eenmaal weten wat je hebt.
Oke, de pijn kan natuurlijk iets te maken hebben met je darmen maar die darmen hebben volgens mij niks te maken met het feit dat je niet menstrueert.
Toevallig ontmoette ik onlangs een vrouw met haast net zo'n verhaal als het jouwe. Zij was er uiteindelijk achter gekomen dat ze het syndroom van Turner had (geloof dat het zo heette). Het zou een soort van chromosoom afwijking zijn waardoor je niet menstrueert.
Meer weet ik er ook niet van hoor, maar misschien kun je daar eens op zoeken.
Ik zou in ieder geval ook je gyn duidelijk maken dat je een kinderwens hebt en dat je meer duidelijkheid wilt hebben of dat kan of niet.

----------

